# Fun Day at the Lake...Gone Very Very BAD  : (



## TxMom (Jul 25, 2009)

I posted this on BYC...just thought I would post it here too...

My sister's birthday was last week and my birthday is tomorrow...so to celebrate, my Dad and Step-Mom rented a boat and jet-skis for a fun day on Lake Travis.  We did the same thing last year and had a blast...  Today was just as fun and exciting...until the very end...  

It was getting close to time to return the boat and my sister and her partner were having fun on the jet-skis.  They hadn't returned to the boat yet, so we started looking around for them and saw what we thought was them in the distance.  We headed that direction and noticed they weren't going anywhere, looked like the jet-skis were sitting in one place.  Then, we saw a Sheriff's boat speed by us with lights and sirens going.  We had a very bad feeling...

Sure enough...the jet-skis were floating by themselves, and Robbie and Trina were in the water.  As we approached, the Sheriff yelled at us to stay away because there was an emergency situation.  We told them that they were with us, but we still had to keep our distance and help set up a perimeter to keep other boaters away.  We were really scared, not knowing if one or both had been hit by a boat or what...and not knowing who had what kind of injuries.  We could see they were both alert, so it didn't appear to be life-threatening...thank God.  We got over to the jet-skis to tie them to our boat, and saw that one was beat to hell, and the other had minor damage...apparently they collided with each other.  As we were securing the jet-skis, we see a helicopter circling overhead...yep, that's right...they drop down a diver and a backboard for my sister!  WOW!  Apparently, she was having trouble breathing and they suspected a broken rib, and other possible injuries.  By this time, we are surrounded by all kinds of boats - Sheriff, Fire and Rescue, a Tow Boat, another Police/Sheriff or something, and lots and lots of on-lookers.  My sister was flown to the ER, and my Dad and Trina drove to the hospital to be with her.  

At this time, we are still waiting...initial examination shows a fractured hip.  They're going to do a CAT scan to find out more about the ribs and lungs, and whatever else might be wrong.  She is awake and alert...well, except for the PAIN DRUGS...  I'm so worried for her right now...I'm sure she'll be OK, but it sounds so painful, and she obviously will be out of work for a while.  She's a dog groomer at Petsmart and is on her feet a lot...well, sounds like she won't be for a while!

Still waiting to hear news from my Dad.... I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## TxMom (Jul 25, 2009)

Update:  I just talked to my Dad...he said she has 5 broken ribs, broken hip (left side) and a 3 cm laceration on her spleen.  They are sending her to ICU to keep an eye on the spleen...hopefully they won't have to repair it surgically.  So far, it isn't causing problems...  She has asthma, so they are watching her for pneumonia because cracked ribs will make it hard for her to take deep breaths, or cough, etc...

She's lucky to be alive...God was watching over her. 

Thank you for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 25, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 26, 2009)

TxMom said:
			
		

> Update:  I just talked to my Dad...he said she has 5 broken ribs, broken hip (left side) and a 3 cm laceration on her spleen.  They are sending her to ICU to keep an eye on the spleen...hopefully they won't have to repair it surgically.  So far, it isn't causing problems...  She has asthma, so they are watching her for pneumonia because cracked ribs will make it hard for her to take deep breaths, or cough, etc...
> 
> She's lucky to be alive...God was watching over her.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and good wishes.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! Sending good vibes ! Be postive .....things will turn out good....


----------



## amysflock (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is so scary. You, your sister and the rest of your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she has a speedy recovery.

I'm not a fan of jet skiis...a 6-year old daughter of a family friend was killed after a boat hit the jet skii she was on several years ago. It was such a ridiculous tragedy.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending prayers to your family.  She was so very lucky!  

We boat a lot and unfortunately have seen a lot of accidents... many years ago when you could 'legally' wake-jump we had a jet skier jumping wakes land inside our boat.  It was very scary.  

I wish they would make it so that people have to take a test for a marine license to drive anything on water.


----------



## TxMom (Jul 26, 2009)

I've posted more updates and pictures on the BYC thread.  You can check it out here:  http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=219860&p=2


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## mully (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. May god be with you and your family to answer prayers and comfort all that hurt physically and emotionally.  It is one of those things that just happen and they will recover over time. May God Bless all of you !!


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry to hear that hope your sister gets better soon.lakes boats an jetskis can be fun an dangerious.


----------

